# Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung



## Reducal (11 Mai 2011)

Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung


> Dieses wirtschaftliche Risiko ist in Deutschland nur unzureichend  abgesichert, nur ein Bruchteil der zu erwartenden Schäden sind durch die  Betreiber abgedeckt. Diese müssen im Moment nur bis zu 2,5 Milliarden €  Schadenersatzansprüche begleichen, eine Studie des Bundes geht bei  einem schweren Kernschmelzunfall in Deutschland von ca. 5500 Millarden €  Schäden aus



Zu dem Thema habe ich heute mal was in den Regionalnachrichten auf geschnappt. Demnach würde, ein von den Stromerzeugern umgelegter Versicherungsschutz, die kWh den Verbraucher mindestens 2 € kosten.

Der Arbeitspreis meines Anbieters beträgt momentan 20,52 Cent/kWh. Der durchschnittliche Jahresverbrauch liegt bei 7000 kWh. Würde man nun die errechneten 2 € ansetzen, so wäre das nicht nur ein Batzen mehr, das ist fern ab jeglicher realen Vorstellungen.

Es soll aber politische Kräfte in diesem Land hier geben, die strengen allen ernstes solche Überlegungen an. Was soll man davon halten? :gruebel:


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



> ... Die Betreiber deutscher Atomkraftwerke (AKW) haben ihre Anlagen einer  Studie zufolge nur unzureichend gegen Unfälle versichert. Müssten sie  das volle Risiko für mögliche Schäden tragen, könnte sich der  Energiepreis für Atomstrom *um bis zu 67,30 Euro je Kilowattstunde*  erhöhen...



Weiter gehts im Focus
Studie: Atommeiler sind viel zu gering versichert - Unternehmen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Eniac (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema habe ich heute mal was in den Regionalnachrichten auf geschnappt. Demnach würde, ein von den Stromerzeugern umgelegter Versicherungsschutz, die kWh den Verbraucher mindestens 2 € kosten.



Wenn erstmal ganz Deutschland flächendeckend mit teuren und ineffizienten Solaranlagen zugepflastert ist, wird dieser Preis auch ohne Erdbeben- und Tsunami-Versicherungen für Atomkraftwerke ganz schnell erreicht und schnell übertroffen. Nahrungsmittel wird es dann auch nicht mehr zu erschwiglichen Preisen geben, schliesslich muss jeder Schweinebauer neben dem Solardach noch eine dicke Biogasanlage auf dem Hof stehen haben, für dann extra Mais (neben dem für Bio-Ethanol und neben dem Raps füe Bio-Diesel) angebaut werden muss.


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Auch die Atomkraft war noch nie billig. Der Steuerzahler hat jahrzehntelang mit Subventionen gezahlt für die Entwicklung und den Bau der AKWs, der Steuerzahler zahlt mit für die (z.T. ungelöste...) Endlagerung, der Steuerzahler zahlt für den Abriss alter AKWs.

Bei Verwirklichung der derzeit geplanten AKW-Bauvorhaben weltweit reichen die global vorhandenen Uran-Vorkommen ca. noch 30 Jahre.
Die HWZ des Plutoniums (Endmüllprodukt) beträgt dagegen 24.110 Jahre. Wie effektiv ist das?

Die Preise für Solartechnik sind völlig überzogen und gehen inzwischen angesichts der jährlich sinkenden Herstellungskosten an der Realität vorbei. Sicherlich wäre Solarenergie allerdings in Nordafrika effektiver zu erzeugen.

Wir müssen weg von fossiler Energie und auch von Kernenergie. Aber wirklich tragfähige Alternativen wurden seit der Ölkrise 1973/74 nicht entwickelt. Warum?


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



Eniac schrieb:


> ...ineffizienten Solaranlagen


Kannst du mir diese Aussage mal bitte erklären?


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



> > Wie viel MW Leistung leistet ein normales Kernkraftwerk pro Stunde?
> 
> 
> Man kann nicht MW in einer Stunde schaffen, wenn schon dann nur MWh oder KWh.
> ...


Forum - Atomkraftwerk und andere Kraftwerke; Leistung???


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Eniac schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ineffizienten Solaranlagen
> ...


Solarelemente sind erstens  schweineteuer  und  liefern effizient  nur bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung,
 d.h nachts eh nicht und  unseren  Breiten nur zu einem geringen Teil am Tage und de facto auch nur von Spätfrühjahr bis Frühherbst
 Elektrische Energie läßt sich überdies  wie jeder vom PKW insbesondere Eletroautos wissen müßte,
 nur  schlecht und zu hohen Kosten   speichern.  

Die Herstellung von Solarzellen ist obendrein in hohen Maße umweltfeindlich.

 Wasser als Wärmespeicher ist ganz nützlich, ist aber  nur ein kleiner  Anteil 
einer bisher noch nicht absehbaren Gesamtlösung.


----------



## drboe (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



technofreak schrieb:


> Solarelemente sind erstens  schweineteuer  und  liefern effizient  nur bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung,


Wie bei den meisten Produkten kann man über Masse Fertigungskosten und Preis grundsätzlich senken. Aber ja, sie sind sehr teuer, zumal die Lebensdauer auch nur 15-30 Jahre beträgt. Wären Solarelemente die einzige Alternative zum Atomstrom, müsste man immer noch die Gesamtkosten vergleichen. Atomstrom ist auch nicht preiswert, eben weil Kosten der Entsorgung, Endlagerung, Schadensbeseitigung und Versicherung schlicht nie berücksichtigt werden. Letztlich ist Atomstrom zu teuer: er kostet ggf. das Leben, macht ganze Landstriche unbewohnbar und verhindert im Störfall deren weitere Nutzung auf zig tausende von Jahren. 
Was den Wirkungsgrad angeht, so betrifft dies das Verhältnis einfallender Sonnenstrahlung zur erzeugten elektrischen Leistung. Der liegt bei 17-20%. Wie sieht das denn sonst aus? Bei konventionellen Kraftwerken ist das meiste, was produziert wird, Wärme, die im Gegensatz zu der aus Sonnenlicht aber zusätzlich anfällt. Entsprechendes gilt für KKW, die massiv gekühlt werden müssen. Unangenehm! Fast sämtliche in konventionellen Kraftwerken und KKW verwendeten "Heizmittel" stehen aus aktueller Sicht nur noch wenige Jahrzehnte zur  Verfügung, während die Sonne voraussichtlich noch einige Milliarden Jahre scheinen wird; also unvorstellbar viel länger als es Menschen auf diesem Planeten geben wird. Aus dem gleichen Grund wird wohl weiterhin der Wind wehen. Ungleichmäßig, aber er wird wehen.



technofreak schrieb:


> d.h nachts eh nicht und  unseren  Breiten nur zu einem geringen Teil am Tage und de facto auch nur von Spätfrühjahr bis Frühherbst
> Elektrische Energie läßt sich überdies  wie jeder vom PKW insbesondere Eletroautos wissen müßte, nur  schlecht und zu hohen Kosten   speichern.
> 
> Die Herstellung von Solarzellen ist obendrein in hohen Maße umweltfeindlich.
> ...


Naja, vorausgesetzt, man hat Überschüsse, kann man mit Strom Wasser in Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff zerlegen, den Wasserstoff komprimieren oder verflüssigen und später verbrennen. Man kann Wasser oder andere Stoffe heben und die Energie als potentielle speichern. Auch der Flächenbedarf ist m. E. nicht so gewaltig. Bei Flachdächern ist die Richtung frei wählbar. Die meisten Häuser mit Spitzdach stehen in West-Ost-Richtung. Immerhin die Hälfte deren Dachfläche zeigt also nach Süden. Bei mir wären problemlos ca. 50 qm nutzbar. Bei 150W/qm und im Mittel 3 Stunden Produktion je Tag wären das 2,5 -3 mal mehr, als ich derzeit verbrauche. Allerdings fehlt es mir an Lagerkapazität für Wasserstoff oder einem Pumpspeicherwerk. 
Insofern muss die Energieproduktion der Zukunft zwingend einen Mix vorsehen. Sonne, Wind, Wasser-/Gezeitenkraftwerke, Biomasse werden sich ergänzen müssen. Und man muss vor allem dem ansteigenden Energiehunger entgegen wirken. Was schwer wird, würden alle Menschen auf diesem Globus so leben, wie wir jetzt. Ich bezweifle daher übrigens, dass Elektoautos künftig einen Platz haben. Man müsste ja viel Strom produzieren und transportieren, nur um im Wesentlichen das Fahrzeug zu bewegen. Unter Umständen wird der Aktionsradius jedes Einzelnen deutlich kleiner als in den letzten 50 Jahren. Ich glaube zudem auch nicht an E-Flugzeuge, E-Panzer etc. Man wird sich also vermutlich wieder zu Fuss auf den Weg machen müssen, wenn man dem Nachbarn den Schädel spalten will.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen. Ich bin kein Verfechter von Nuklearenergie 
( ganz im Gegenteil ) es sei  denn, es könnte der Fusionsprozess der Sonne nachempfunden 
 werden, was ich aber in absehbaren Zeiträumen für Utopie halte, wenn es denn überhaupt 
möglich sein sollte.

Meine persönlichen Zukunftsszenarios für diese Erde und ihre menschliche Bevölkerung 
sehen ziemlich düster aus.


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

PS: hat sich eigentlich irgendeiner der Zukunftsvisionisten mal darüber 
Gedanken gemacht, wie man einen über 400  Tonnen  schweren Airbus  A380 
in der Luft halten kann  ohne fossile Brennstoffe?

Wie die Zukunft der Luftfahrt aussehen wird, ist z.Z völlig unklar.


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Dabei kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass die Menschheit sich in die Steinzeit zurück entwickelt oder noch weiter. Das Interessante daran ist die Tatsache, dass wir Zeitzeugen sind. Viele von uns hier haben noch dreißig, vierzig Jahre und mehr vor sich und können live miterleben, was uns die Zukunft bringt. Auf n24 kam hierzu eine anschauliche Dokumentation: Zukunft ohne Menschen - Untergang der Kultur


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Hab ich gesehen. Was wäre so schlimm an einer  Erde ohne Menschen?

Vier Milliarden Jahre  ist  die Erde ohne  Menschen ausgekommen.

Die Menschwerdung begann  irgendwann vor einigen Millionen Jahren. 
Menschliche Historie erst vor einigen tausend Jahren.
Moderne Technik erst vor  einigen hundert Jahren und  sie verschlingt die Resourcen 
 die sich  in hunderten von Millionen  Jahren  auf der Erde gebildet haben  in
 immer rasenderem  Tempo in wenigen Jahrzehnten. 

Die Dinosaurier haben 180  Millionen Jahre die Erde bevölkert. Glaube  kaum,
 dass  die Menschheit es noch so lange  durchhält...


----------



## drboe (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



technofreak schrieb:


> PS: hat sich eigentlich irgendeiner der Zukunftsvisionisten mal darüber
> Gedanken gemacht, wie man einen über 400  Tonnen  schweren Airbus  A380
> in der Luft halten kann  ohne fossile Brennstoffe?
> 
> Wie die Zukunft der Luftfahrt aussehen wird, ist z.Z völlig unklar.


Wie ich oben schon schrieb, glaube ich nicht an E-Flugzeuge, E-Panzer etc. Es gibt eine Studie der Bundeswehr, die sich mit dem vorhersehbaren Ende der Ölnutzung beschäftigt: http://www.utopia.de/uploads/assets...litische_Implikationen_knapper_Ressourcen.pdf

M. Boettcher


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Um den Eifelturm oder den Kölner Dom wäre es ja ein Stück weit schade, aber das Bundeskanzleramt fände ich als Ruine irgendwie ansprechender. :scherzkeks:

Natürlich ist es (derzeit) Utopie, eine A380 mit Elektroenergie abheben zu lassen. Das kann jedoch in einigen Jahrzehnten urplötzlich völlig anders aussehen. Im Jahr 1880 hat sich auch niemand vorstellen können, dass man demnächst ohne Pferde auf den Straßen herumfahren würde. 

Es kann auch sein, dass man für die Fliegerei einen Weg finden wird, organische Brennstoffe über Solarenergie zu synthetisieren. Sozusagen die synthetisierte Photosynthese.

Rechnerisch sieht es so aus, dass die Bedeckung der halben Dachflächen Deutschlands angeblich ausreichen würde, um den Strombedarf Deutschlands zu decken. Theoretisch. Wenn man die Speicherung in den Griff bekommt.

Es würde auf einen Mix mehrerer Wege hinauslaufen.

Voraussetzung wäre natürlich, dass man gewillt ist, damit anzufangen. Und das passiert nicht wirklich, solange mit dem Raubbau an fossilen Brennstoffen noch gutes Geld zu holen ist und der Verbraucher noch bereit und in der Lage ist, die immer horrenderen Kosten dafür aufzubringen.

'Wer war der Chefberater in Energiefragen für unsere Bundeskanzlerin beim G8-Gipfel in Rostock vor einigen Jahren? - Der Chef von Vattenfall Europa...
Was erwarten wir da?


----------



## technofreak (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es (derzeit) Utopie, eine A380 mit Elektroenergie abheben zu lassen. Das kann jedoch in einigen Jahrzehnten urplötzlich völlig anders aussehen.


Bis dahin sind die fossilen Brennstoffe zu Ende, die nötig sind,   um   neue Technologieen zu entwickeln.
Bisher gibt es nicht mal theoretische Ansätze, wie  elektrische Energie in großen Mengen  portabel 
 gespeichert werden könnte.  Das Problem beim Flugzeug sind die langen Zuleitungskabel und 
 Steckdosen am Himmel sind auch kaum vorstellbar...
Da beißt sich die Katze ( oder Krokokodil) in den Schwanz


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Mit Lithium-Ionen-Akkus wird es bei einer A380 wohl auch kaum gehen. :scherzkeks:
Anfang der 70-er Jahre war die "Ölkrise" ein erster Warnschuss. Spätestens da wusste man, dass das Öl nicht unendlich reichen wird. Passiert ist jedoch so gut wie nichts. Warum nicht? - Das wurde m.E. aktiv verhindert.


----------



## technofreak (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Mit Lithium-Ionen-Akkus wird es bei einer A380 wohl auch kaum gehen. :scherzkeks:


Kaum, jedes der vier Triebwerke hat etwa 320kN Schub 
Airbus A380 ? Wikipedia

Ganz grob und auch physikalisch falsche Definitionen 
 ( weil sich Laien darunter nichts  vorstellen können und bitte nicht kackeiern ) 
nur um eine  Vorstellung  davon zu bekommen, um welche Größenordnungen  es dabei geht,
  entspräche das etwa  einer Motorleistung  von einigen zigtausend PS 

( die  erste Stufe einer  Saturn5 kam   z.B auf 125 Millionen PS )


----------



## Eniac (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



drboe schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon schrieb, glaube ich nicht an E-Flugzeuge, E-Panzer etc.



Dann eben Öko-Streitkräfte aus nachhaltigen Ressourcen. Da hat doch die lange totgeglaubte Kavallerie wieder eine echte Chance.


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Da muss der Panzer mit den Bioabgasen aus der Latrine fahren. Deher gibt es dann jeden Tag Bohneneintopf.

Kurzum: rein rechnerisch reicht die Sonnenenergie locker für die Deckung des Energiebedarfs der Menschheit. Es gibt auch (in Ansätzen) die Technologie, sie zu nutzen. Diese Ansätze hätten vor 30 Jahren schon viel konsequenter forciert werden müssen. Erst jetzt kommt das langsam in Gang. Firmen wie Siemens und andere investieren seit einigen Jahren verstärkt in diesen Bereichen. Man wird sehen, ob die Zeit reichen wird.


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



Eniac schrieb:


> Da hat doch die lange totgeglaubte Kavallerie wieder eine echte Chance.


Gab es schon mal ( im Film] :  Planet of the Apes


----------



## mareike26 (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Ich habe letztens ein interessantes Gespraech mit einem Computer-Ingenieur aus Nordindien gefuehrt. Laut seiner Aussage sind in Indien Thermische Solaranlagen seit Jahren Standard zur Warmwassererzeugung direkt im Haus. Die Anlagen sind durch den massenhaften Verkauf mittlerweile so preiswert, dass sich auch eine arme Familie eine leisten kann. Die Energieausbeute scheint gut zu sein.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Wie TF schon anmerkte, ist es in unseren deutschen Breiten wegen der geringen Sonneneinstrahlung nicht sonderlich effizient, wenn man sich Solarmodule aufs Dach nagelt. Als ich mein Haus vor ein paar Jahren habe bauen lassen, stellte sich die Frage nach Warmwassermodulen (nicht Fotovoltaik). Für den benötigten Bedarf hätte ich zwei Module mit etwa 1,5 x 2m installieren müssen, die mich knapp 15 T€ gekostet hätten. Gut, ich hätte das nicht finanzieren müssen aber allein der Anschaffungspreis (dazu kommt ein bedeutend größerer Speicher als bei der Gasheizung) und die "Haltwertzeit" von max. 20 Jahren bis zur Erneuerung, machte das rechnerisch, ggü. dem zu erwartenden Gasverbrauch, uninteressant. Im Gegensatz zu in Indien ist die Nutzung von Solaranlagen im Privatbereich hier in D mEn Luxus/Spielerei.

Kommen wir doch noch mal zurück zu den größeren Solaranlagen. Der deutsche Big-Brother-Besucher war gestern beim König von Marokko. In der Tagesschau wurde dazu erwähnt, dass Gespräche mit dem zuständigen Minister wegen DESERTEC geführt wurden.



			
				DESERTEC.org schrieb:
			
		

>


Wäre das eine Alternative?


----------



## drboe (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wäre das eine Alternative?


Egal, wo man Strom mit Hilfe der Sonne macht: er muss gespeichert werden. Von mir aus auch in Nordafrika. Und da ich wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, dem Hype zu E-Fahrzeugen aus diversen Gründen nichts abgewinnen kann, sollte man z. B. Wasserstoff produzieren. Das Rohmaterial dazu liegt ja praktisch vor der Tür. Das wäre eine mind. Chance die gewohnte Mobilität zu retten.
Dennoch wäre eine dezentrale Produktion via Solartechnik auch in Europa erwägenswert, schon um Abhängigkeiten zu vermeiden. Kombiniert man das Ganze mit den schon erwähnten anderen Methoden der Energieproduktion, so kann es durchaus sein, dass sich das Leben gar nicht so gravierend ändert. Wenn man aber weiter zuwartet bis man den Umstieg vollzieht, wird es wohl nicht ohne Verlust wirtschaftlicher Größe und Lebensqualität gehen. Die sogn. Energiekrisen der 70er sind m. E. nichts gegen das, was mit dem vorhersehbaren Ende fossiler Brennstofe auf uns zu kommt. Man pflegt aber leider seit über 30 Jahren den Dornröschenschlaf. Höchste Zeit aufzuwachen!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*

Mit dem Dornröschenschlaf verdienen einige wenige Leute aber sehr viel Geld. Und die sorgen dafür, dass sich solange nichts ändert, bis es gar nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Atomkraftwerke ohne ausreichende Versicherung*



technofreak schrieb:


> Solarelemente sind erstens  schweineteuer  und  liefern effizient  nur bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung,
> d.h nachts eh nicht und  unseren  Breiten nur zu einem geringen Teil am Tage und de facto auch nur von Spätfrühjahr bis Frühherbst
> Elektrische Energie läßt sich überdies  wie jeder vom PKW insbesondere Eletroautos wissen müßte,
> nur  schlecht und zu hohen Kosten   speichern.
> ...


Wobei dann wieder das Problem entsteht, dass der Wirkungsgrad der Solarzellen mit steigender Temperatur sinkt.
Ideal wäre super Sonneneinstrahlung im Januar.


----------

